# TriTronic 100, 200, or 500



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, I need some direction. I have only "seen" the 500, could some of you point out the features of the 100/200 with regards to the 500? I need to upgrade from my Innotek 1600 which has been very useful for Brittanys. I plan on looking for a used/reconditioned TT in one of the above grades. Thanks for everyones advice beforehand.

Mike


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

I have owned 1 pro 200, 4 pro 100's and I now have a pro 500. I am going to buy one of the G2 series and I believe I am going back to the 100. I personal like the 100 and what it does.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

The 100 has 6 levels of momentary stimulation and 18 levels of continues stimulation. I've used a Pro 100 for the past 2 years and love it. My training mentor, who has professionally trained retrivers for nearly 30 years, has been useing the 100 since it came out. But all are good collars just depends and your needs as a trainer and your dog/s.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have used all three at some point. The 500 is as good as any, but may be more that a lot of people like. I am now a big fan of the Flyway special. It is the same thing as the Pro 200, but has no sound stimulation which is something I never use anyway. They are all good collars so you just have to pick the one you like best.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Swamprat,

For me I think I would go to the Pro 500 just for the versatility although I have been happy with the Pro 200 for several years.

Ditto Badbull on the sound option, never have used it.


Steve


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

The main difference between the 100 and the 200 hundred is what happens when you press the low, medium and high buttons. With the 100 you get a continuous stimulation and on the 200 it is a momentary stimulation. On both collars you have 3 buttons the bottom two (red on the 100) (black on the 200) control the low, medium, and high and the third or top button controls the opposite thing. There is a dial on the top of each unit with 6 settings of intensity. 
So on the 100 you have 6 momentary settings and 18 continuous and on the 200 18 momentary settings and 6 continuous. On the 500 there is a toggle switch that switches the low, med, high buttons from continuous to momentary so this way you have 18 of each.
Most retriever guys I know use the 100 style while most pointer guys use the 200 style. Not a hard and fast rule just an observation.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

DKR
Interesting observation. I have yet to see anyone I train with use a 100. 200's seem to be the rule around here. In fact the only 100 I have ever seen was one that a friend gave me some years ago because he got a flyway/200. I know when I was training pointers I had little use for anything but continous (hard headed SOB's)
Guess it depends on where your at.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I have the 500 and have had no problems. I don't use the momentary setting, but it is there.

Training partner tested a prototype G2 for three days before returning it. :roll: Issues too numerous to mention, and this was just last week.


----------

